# Hocking River Fall Report--



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I just completed a short wade trip on the Hocking River and to say it was a blast would be an understatement. As winter approaches the bass seem to be gorging on whatever you throw. My only advice is that casting location is very key. I am catching most of my fish in deep riffles near riprap banks or other structures such as tree root systems. Most of my fish are eating a hellgrammite presentation being dragged and jigged slowly off the bottom. I also have success letting my hellgrammite drift into deeper holes utilizing the current to carry my bait more naturally. Enjoy this short live-action report and tight lines!

What have you folks noticed about bass behavior in your waters?


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've noticed the same as you and do the same, just with a worm. I can't get em to take reaction baits at all when there's alot of leaves in the water(river). When they filter out is when I have luck on those baits.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

winguy7 said:


> I've noticed the same as you and do the same, just with a worm. I can't get em to take reaction baits at all when there's alot of leaves in the water(river). When they filter out is when I have luck on those baits.


I managed a couple LMB on the jerkbait but yea I like throwing small jigs during this time of the year. Swimbaits have been working great too


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Any goldfish?


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I managed a couple LMB on the jerkbait but yea I like throwing small jigs during this time of the year. Swimbaits have been working great too


Fished below Falls Mill today. Becoming tent city. Hard to concentrate on fishing when your continually looking over your shoulder. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Any goldfish?


No goldfish yet lol


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

hoplovestofish said:


> Fished below Falls Mill today. Becoming tent city. Hard to concentrate on fishing when your continually looking over your shoulder.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


They need to put some eyes on that place...I stopped fishing it because of that. its a shame really


----------

